# New A2 owner - first pics



## a2sport (Sep 21, 2005)

I've just bought an A2 and will be picking it up in the next week or so. It's a Sport with a dealer fitted Audi bodykit. Let's get the number of posts for ths forum above 20!
what do you think?


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

That is SO cool. I wish I could get that here in the US.


----------



## badmekkelek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: New A2 owner - first pics (a2sport)*

Dude, that is soooo nice, what is it? 1.3Pdtdi? I have rented 1 in Europe for 4 weeks, 5.5 liter/100Km no mater how did I drove it. Topped out @ 187:-((( on the bahn but it was awesome. Still my favorite Audi!! That would be my first new Audi if it would be available in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04A8 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: New A2 owner - first pics (badmekkelek)*

Those rims look very sharp on the A2.


----------



## a2sport (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks guys... it's actually only a 1.4 Petrol but 95% of my driving is round town in the UK so I've convinced myself that performance is kinda irrelevant. Chopping in a Passat 1.8T for the A2. Theory is, I'll fall in love with the style of the A2 and won't miss the performance. Still there's always a remap available that adds about 15% extra power and a performance filter and exhaust might not go a miss. Picking her up in the morning... will post more pics when I get her home...


----------



## a2sport (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (a2sport)*

I'm in the process of uploading some pics I've taken since picking the A2 up at the weekend.
Here's the link to my Photobucket (hope it lets you in - first time for me - http://photobucket.com/albums/...lti=1
Here's a couple of favourites...



























_Modified by a2sport at 11:03 PM 10/5/2005_


----------



## jefftyky (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: New A2 owner - first pics (a2sport)*

love the color, love the rims. Looks sharp dude!


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow that looks great!! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ScoobyGears02 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (TORSEN TRACTION)*

I love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is there ANY chance the A2 will be sold here in the U.S.???


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (ScoobyGears02)*

Thats nice... too bad they stopped A2 production!


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely LOVE it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: New A2 owner - first pics (a2sport)*

Just my opinion, but I think it looks kinda like a Pontiac Aztek. Congrats on the new ride, enjoy it, make it yours


----------



## justize (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

Hey!
Where did you buy this amazing bodykit for the A2?
If it Audi original parts, can you tell med the stockpart-numbers?
Thanks in advance!
/M


----------



## emm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (justize)*

Very nice mate. The Body kit looks good on that colour
Hope you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

HOT
i'm in love


----------



## emm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

How are you getting on with the A2?
How are you finding the Pirelli P Nero Zero tires?
I had them on mine, very high levels of grip but not that much life?


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

That is SICK!! Time to get coils!!!


----------

